# Newbie saying hi



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Hey Guys...

Just registered with this Forum Board, seems like it's the place to be when you love Skylines!
Anyways, i'm just going through the conversion process now after Bringing in Two Cars to the US... a 1991 R32 and a 1993 R33. I've added a link below for you to see them if you're bored 

Both cars recently arrived in Los Angeles and i'm getting them converted to 50 State US legal specifications. Guessing it will take about a month to 45 days to get them on the road and registered here.
Soooo excited though.
Wished they were GTR's, but they're not... Although, i raced a 2001 Carrera and it lost!! And that was in the Automatic R33... Amazing!

Looking forward to hanging out on the Forum board and meeting some new peeps... So hello to you all.


Click here to see my R32

Click here to see my R33


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

Howdy,
Did you purposely look for 2 skylines the same colour or was that just luck ???.
Quite tidy rides.

Also whats your take on the R33 & the R32.....are you like me and feel the R32 was and still is a far superior car to drive/own??


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Hey...

Just fluke really I ended up with two the same colour... Not my favourite colour either, by choise, but they were there at the right price so thought... Why not!
As for the driveability... I have to agree, the R32 is very much more of a fun car in most aspects, has more of that Go-Cart type feel... R33 is more of a big car type affair, but striking performance in both cases.
I intend to do a fair few upgrades to the R33, from it's current Stock position... Wheels have GOT to go for a start, plus the rear and front spoilers... Then probably a bigger turbo and induction kit etc. Give it more of the GTR appearance if anything.

Do you know if it's possible to just bolt on a bigger Turbo, or is there alot to change in the process?


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

you could just bolt one on, but you won't get much from it. 
1st of all, the small "lunchbox" intercooler wouldn't be able to handle the turbo, and the little dump pipe that Nissan put on doesn't do even the standard turbo justice.
what you should do is get a turbo back exhaust done, air filters, and front mount intercooler. this is just to handle the bigger turbo.
next, if you want faster spool up, you'd need cams, which would then imply valve springs and retainers and of course, cam gears.
u'd probably get off running 1.5 bar boost on say, a hks 2530 with the stock internals though.


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

That's a nice looking pair of GTS-ts  definitely need some wheels though, on both! I suppose you're getting them legalized at Motorex then?

J


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Hey thanks for the info on the Turbo upgrade... I agree, Exhaust and filters are a must and then upwards from there i guess.

Both cars are heading to Motorex for the conversion.

I heard the R33 can be taken upto about 400hp safely with the exsisting Turbo... Changing the ECU and a few other things will keep it within the cars limits "Aparently"... I do like the thought of a big Turbo sitting on the motor though 

Does anyone know much about the R32 GTS-4? The All wheel drive coupe? I've been offered one quite cheap and i was thinking about throwing in an RB26 motor (if i can find one), but not sure what it would entail??
I'm sure the Brakes would have to be changed and probably the gearbox, since it's currently running the RB20 with 5-speed transmission?

Any thoughts on that car?


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

my good friend is driving one. the 4wd system is the same as in a GTR. i'm pretty sure you could fit an RB26 into it. think the braking system n the gearbox are all the same with the GTS-ts, not sure if it's necessary to change the gearbox, but a brake upgrade would be quite important.
not sure if you'd be producing 400hp at 1bar boost. most people keep it at 0.8 or 0.9 bar to be on the safe side. some people have dynoed their car and have made 240kw which would be about 312hp running the stock turbo and some other mods.
if you're thinking of a huge turbo that needs to be top mounted instead of the factory's place, then u'd be looking at much more than what i said. the HKS GT2530 will bolt into your standard one's place, and i'm very sure if u had 1.5bar boost on that u'd hit 400hp no problems.


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

The GTS-4 is pretty cool. Instead of doing a conversion I'd just build up the RB20DET. Have a look at this page: http://homepages.tig.com.au/~robs/skyline_index.htm shows you how to get 340hp out of an RB20DET with minimal mods. You'd probably have the first GTS-4 in North America.

J


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Sounds great...

Man it's good to talk to people who know their stuff!
So you reckon the 2.0L motor is strong enough to handle higher Horses? For some reason, i really haven't had much interest in that motor which is why i thought i'd at least drop a 2.5L into the GTS-4 if i got it, but i think the brakes are not going to be the same as the GTR, since they use Brembo's... So that would have to be an upgrade if i threw in a RB26... Which does sound appealing!

Do you guys follow the Rare few Skylines that Appear on Ebay?

What would you think of a business that carried 10-15 Skylines, fully converted, 50 state legal and ready for resale? I mean, not advertising them out of Japan like everyone else, but i mean a Full on Showroom with Financing available here in the USA, cars IN THE FLESH that you don't have to wait 3-4 months before you ever drive them?
Is that something that would be a good thing?


----------



## Mini_me (Jan 5, 2003)

MHR, to your question of Skylines in a showroom ready state, ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!!! I think that if a showroom with fully legal Skylines was made, it would definitely put a competition up for Motorex, especially if the Skylines were lower priced and if you carried other than just the 2-Doors GTS-Ts and GTRs. (maybe some four doors)

Nice 'Lines,
Mini me
PS: I wish I had your cars.PERIOD!


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

That would be great, I can even hook you up with some of the companies in Japan I deal with...........
as long as I can get a spare key to the showroom


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

btw Love the Driveway Shot.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

how much did you get those for and where the hell did you get them


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

i think a showroom would be good. if people can just feel the car they'd know what it's like. i have so many friends in the states that tell me a Skyline would be blown away by any muscle car. 
n they have never been in a Skyline, they draw their conclusions from driving an eclipse, thinking all jap cars are pretty much crap.
i'd think more people would be willing to buy them if they didn't have to wait 3-4 months before even seeing it. kinda puts you off thinking you'd have to wait so long for a car you don't even know will perform. show them what these cars can do and they'll snap them up.


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Yes... So a Showroom with these cars would be a good thing then! 

Well, my thoughts were more on the lines that Motorex would have already done the conversions and the cars were ready for resale. I'm thinking, that if you converted a dozen or so cars at the same time, then surely the price would be better in bulk as opposed to just doing one car at a time... Therefore, the end user get's the cars cheaper and ready to drive home that same day.

You're also right though, it would be sort of cool to have a choice though, not only GTR's but GTS's, even None Turbo's and 4-Doors etc...

The two cars in the pics were out of My home town in England, picked them up in March and now they're here in Cali getting converted... They did get lots of attention sitting there on my driveway too... was funny! 
I did also buy that GTS-4 aswell, on your recommendations. So thanks LOADS for that help... Will be looking for a good RB25 motor now to throw in it... If anyone has one, let me know?

Thanks guys


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

*RB20DET*

Hmmm I've driven a few RB20DET powered Skylines and VL Commodores (Australian desgined and built car that you can put any RB engine and gearbox into) and I wonder what the deal is! The only RB20DET powered car that felt fast was the R31 GTR (You think the R32 is nimble, wait till you try this puppy).... 

It seems that the RB20DET lacks too much power down low (in the rev range)....too long to come on boost....I haven't driven a RB25DET/RB26DETT powered Skyline or converted VL's but from talking to the drivers they offer much better driveability than their RB20DET powered brothers.....

Mostly I'm comparing the RB20DET to the RB30ET which is fairly grunty low down (and stock only has a fraction less top end power compared to the RB20DET...plus its also a hell of a lot cheaper where I come from!) and has almost no turbo lag at all (and I've owned one......so maybe I'm a bit biast!) 

From reading on the 'net about the really high power RB20DET's it seem people stroke them out to 2.4litres....why bother? Just get a RB25/26/30 (at least a 25 I mean there only 100cc diffrence!).....heh what I'd really like to do is stroke out my RB30 to 3.6 litres.....now that would be nice 

In short I think you'd be crazy to pick the RB20DET over anything else......

BTW those skyline look nice, over over here there are gazillions of 'em.....*sigh*


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Interesting stuff Nizmodore...
Most of those motor's i'm not ultimately familiar with... I know you folks down there have a ton of skylines etc... They bring top $$$ aswell!! Was looking all over the place to buy my cars, ended up getting them out of England. Japan is obviously the cheapest place but the shipping here is astronomical.

Yeah, so i'm going to stick with floating an RB25 in the GTS-4 unless i get a striking deal on a RB26 engine and 6-speed gearbox.
There's a couple on Ebay but i think they're a bit pricey.


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

try jap car wreckers...so many GTRs die in Japan it's not funny. you could give those poor car's engine another lease of life in your car.


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Ok great... Thanks


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

mrh:

www.rbmotoring.com is doing exactly what you propose, i.e. getting a bunch of cars legalized at once and setting up a showroom. Plus they have Sean Morris behind them, so that's a huge advantage for them since he knows more about Skylines than just about anyone else in the US. So wherever you set up your showroom (and I do think you should) make sure it isn't close to them!

Actually if Motorex were to do legalizing only, and just sell to dealers like rbmotoring or yourself, they could concentrate just on that, maybe drop their prices because of greater volume, and not be competing against their dealers. I think that would be a very good state of affairs.

Of course to me in Canada it makes very little difference . . .

J


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Hey Straightsix...

Yeah, i'm aware of RB motoring but again, if you look at the cars available, they aren't cars you can see, feel, drive... They are all in Japan still.
I'm looking into getting a Showroom set up where it's all done and you can come over and pick a car, drive it, finance it and go home without that frustrating 4 month wait.

Personally, i've bared witness to how long this whole process takes to get a legal skyline, from the day 1 purchase, to the last day when you collect the car, as i'm sure you know aswell... It's hard to keep the enthusiasm level up when you've laid out a large deposit and basically HOPE that what you're buying, is what you've been told it is from Pictures sent, from half way round the world.
It's easy to buy cars sight unseen these days, i mean, Ebay proves that point and i've sold easily 30-40 cars on it myself... But that downtime is the killer and i'm sure you'd agree, when you have something staring at you, something you can touch... Life all of a sudden is MUCH easier to make that decision. All you have to choose then is colour and style 

Incidentally, how is Canada for importing Skylines? Is it as strict out there?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Heh....down here yards and yards of Skylines, Supras Silvias.......*yawn*


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

mrh said:


> *Hey Straightsix...
> 
> Yeah, i'm aware of RB motoring but again, if you look at the cars available, they aren't cars you can see, feel, drive... They are all in Japan still.
> I'm looking into getting a Showroom set up where it's all done and you can come over and pick a car, drive it, finance it and go home without that frustrating 4 month wait.
> ...


Hm, I had for sure thought RB Motoring had them on hand.

Canada is a little different for importing. Any car up to fifteen years old that was not manufactured to meet Canadian or US standards can't be imported at all. After a car is fifteen years old, you can import whatever you want. No modifications necessary.

So we're still waiting for R32s.

J


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

Nizmodore said:


> *Heh....down here yards and yards of Skylines, Supras Silvias.......*yawn*  *


shuttup 

J


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

Hello everyone, i used to think all jap cars where Sh*t, but then i moved to japan, i bought a corolla, then i was convinced, until a buddy of mine let me drive his gtst, i fell in love, i'm used to driving camaros and Trans-ams, i couldn't resist, i had to have one, so here i am with my gtst, and i've tried everything, i can't bring this car back to the states with me unless i go through motorex, and to be honest, i hate them, they dont' even reply my emails, i think someone else needs to become a registered importer, so then the prices will level out a little bit, well on a lighter note, i may have an rb25 for you Mrh its not a det though, just a de, and it may come with a 5 speed, let me know what you think, since i'm in japan, i can get just about anything anyone needs, and the time difference is 13 hours, so if i don't reply right away don't get pissed, and to the guy who pretty much said that rb 20's suck in anything other then a r31 gtr, i'm sorry you feel that way, cuz mine made me fall in love....

josh


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: RB20DET*



Nizmodore said:


> *The only RB20DET powered car that felt fast was the R31 GTR*


There is no such thing as a R31 GT-R. R32 was the first model to get the GT-R back into line-up after the C110 2000GT-R.


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Hello GillieGtst

So you can get an RB25? Cool. Would you have any idea off the top of your head what i would cost to ship a motor to California, also how much would a GTSt 2.5 motor cost, in your opinion? Thanks again for that


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

hello mrh, this depends on how you want the motor shipped, i can ship it throught the militarys slow-mo mail, and that would be the cheapest, however, i would have to break down the motor completly, which is fine if you plan on doing that anyway, the reason for this is they won't send shipments more then 70 lbs per package. but off base, its a lot easier, you just let me know which way is good for you...also, i have found 2 rb25's, but they aren't mine, i didn't ask what the price was yet, because at that time i didn't know you were interested, so sometime today i'll go find that out, then i'll let you know how much...

josh


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

hello mrh, quick question for you, do you want a turbo? because all of the ones i'm finding are non turbos, i can get you a turbo if thats what you want, but it won't be the stock one, either that or i can get an rb20 turbo for you, or whatever you want to do, i'm just trying to help, i know how hard it is to get good sh*t out there, so...to be honest i don't know how much these are going for, so i'll say i'll give it to for maybe 500, let me know, i can also get an rb26dett, however, that will not come cheap at all, not because of me, but because i have to spend like 3000 to get one, also do you need a tranny? wiring harness? computer would be no good because its non turbo....well let me know, 

josh


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Hi Josh...
Thanks LOADS for your investigating, i definately need a Turbo RB25 model, preferably stock with as lower mileage as possible. That should fit nicely into my GTS-4. We're having some issues getting it out of customs at the moment so hoping all will work out ok first.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

Mr h, no prob, i'll keep my eyes open for a rb25 turbo, i'll let you know if i find one, good luck with customs, wish i had enough money to get my skyline into the states...

josh


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Sorry I made a typo....It was a R31 GTS-R....the equal of the GTR for the R31 Series but doesnt have 4WD but does have HICAS 4WS. There is the R31 GTS-T, GTS-X, GTS-D (2.8 litre RB28 diesel....erk!) and GTS-R.....(These are the 2 door versions)

There is also the 4 door Australian built GTS Skyline which is a Australia only car.....

Oh and my opinion on the RB20 is only from my personal experience  , I havent seen a RB20DET powered car that goes hard at all.....I'd gladly change my mind if I did!  RB engines are great motors (I have a RB30...)......


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Oh and wouldn't it be easier to get a whole front cut rather than just the engine and gearbox shipped over? Do you have people in the states who just import front cuts? 

Oh and what version of the RB25DE/RB25DET are you talking about? The one with variable inlet timing or the one without?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2003)

well i'm impressed nizmodore, i didn't know that many models exiseted, all i ever see is gtst gtr gts gxe gte, i'm jealous, i wish i had an rb30, i hear there only ausie as well, it would most likely be easery to send the front cuts, but i have to find someone who would do that first, us customs really sucks, trust me, they wont let anything past...variable inlet timing huh? to be honest i didn't look, don't know how to tell the difference either, drop me a line on how to tell the difference, and wich is better, i only believe in getting the best, when i can afford to anyway, for example, i don't have a gtr, 

josh


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

for a 2 litre block, you can't go past an FJ20...man they're bulletproof blocks...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

The only reason I know about the variable inlet timing stuff is when I was searching for a RB25DE(t) head for my RB30E...The RB30E only has a single overhead cam (SOHC) head, and the RB25DE(t) head fits onto the RB30E block with not modificications required, that would give me double overhead cams......so I'd then have a RB30DE (which was never made by Nissan....only made by tuners...)

The only way I can tell is when the head is off the engine , there is a extra cooling hole at the back of the head for the variable inlet timing....sorry mate! The variable inlet RB25DE(t) head is only on the R33 and R34 (I may be wrong, it may just be the R34 the variable inlet version).....the later version is ment to be better on fuel etc.....

Yeah mostly I know about the R31 Skyline, esp the Australian built versions (the 2 door versions were built in Japan) that share the same engine as my car (Holden VL Commodore.......which gtr33 probably loaths with passion since hes an Aussie  Go the Commonwhore!  )...the RB30E. A guy who attended a training course with me had a R31 GTS-R.....that thing kicked butt big time  Ask me about the later versions of the Skyline and I'll mostly have no idea...

Oh and for a 3.3 litre block/head go the Aussie HEC202....unkillable....coolant? what coolant?!? lol


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Oh and info on double overhead cam head conversions for a RB30E engine.....this one on a Aussie built R31 Skyline...

http://www.autospeed.com/cms/A_0268/printArticle.html


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

Nizmodore, i'm not an australian. i'm an asian studying in australia. can't stand those V8 bogans. but i'm not those skyline freaks who hate every V8s. i dun judge people based on what car they drive. in fact my good friend, slip, SAU Qld's president happens to be driving a HR31, with the RB30 in it. it's pretty good on the highway...kept up with an RB20DET


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Heh dont worry I'm not a V8 bogan either  Most of my friends have rice burners and they give me crap all the time about my "Commonwhore" Oh well....when my old VL turbo killed my mates (well just) Celica GT4 is a drag well it did get a bit of respect...

Anyway its glad to meet someone on the net sho drives a import car and doesn't go "argh Commodore driver in a Jap car forum, you deserve to die!"

Anyway my Commodore is not a V8, but a Nissan powered six (RB30E with a toyota SC on it  ) so I think I may be allowed to hang around here....

Anyways nice talking to you


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

hahaha man...there are idiots who drive all sorts of cars man. i have to say tho, these idiots are now buying skylines. hahaha i hate it when i see a GTS-t dressed up like a GTR.
funny thing tho, the V8s seem to leave me alone, it's the hyundais that wanna give me a go.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

hey it's all good when gtst have wide body kits, or dressed as gtr, as long as they dont disgrace the gtr by adding the emblem on it. i have ricers pissin me off, a sentra with a se-r emblem and a gtr emblem on it, a mustange with a gtr emblem on it's grill. it's just pisses me off.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

yeah i was home on leave not too long ago, and i saw a gt mustang with a gtr emblem, on the back above the bumper, i found the guy later, and asked him, if he even knew what a gtr was, he had no idea, i told him to take it off, because it was a disgrace to skyline, plus he just looked like an idiot...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

gtr33.....yeah I agree....theres nothing worse than those little Excel buzz boxes.....They try and give me a go aswell.....*sigh*

The only problem is I've got a worn tailshaft bearing at the moment (read: at full throttle in low gears I get a massive vibration on the back of my car....) so I can't really drag people at the moment....the bad thing is even my girlfriends VL (nice when you misses has the same car as you AND its done up  ) can beat mine which is NOT good! Plus all my mates with imports (both American, Jap and European imports) just fly past me.........ARGH!

Heh Ricers.....Just like a VL with a Calais (fancy name for the luxary version) backstrip on it and Calais badges......people keep trying to take badges off my car....*sigh*


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

Nizomodore...i had my GTR badges stolen once...if i ever see someone stealing them i'll rip them a new face...hahaha...
hey in adelaide you've got a pretty good car scene happening, how much u reckon it's gonna cost to sort out the tailshaft?? man do it up n put those ppl in their places...cept your girl of course or you're not gonna get any...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

true true.....you can get Commodre tailshaft bearings anywhere  I should just go to the wreckers and get a whole heap of the things....only what less than $5 each 

Yeah the Adelaide car scene is great at the moment....even though I drive (and love) a domestic Australian car I think its great with all the imports around.....cars to steal ideas off  Things like Diff intercoolers etc

Anyway without imports from the states, europe and japan life would get boreing wouldn't it? 

Yes my Girlfriend resfuses to let me touch her car at the moment.....she knows whats up....lol.....unfortunatly (or fortunatly?) I've just had my Wisdom teeth pulled out so I'm laid up at the moment  Not good!

Anyways what was the quote?

_
Love is gay, Love is golden, love is made in the back of a Holden, If your a f*got and you get bored you can always make love in the back of a Ford......
_

Dont see how this applies but I'm adding it anyway!


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

hahaha...tat's classic...yea one of the fastest GTR in oz is in Adelaide isn't it?? John Munro's GTR 33....man he's got cash to burn eh??


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

I only wise I had that much money to burn.....hey then 
i could buy one of these top of the line R34 GTR's and rip it to bits and drop the Drive line (engine, gearbox, 4WD and 4WS) into my Commodore.....lol.....I bet there would be a few unhappy people if I did that!


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

man that would be so sweet, rocking up to those V8s in your car, then leaving them for dead.
i'll be all for it man...it's original, don't think anyone has done it yet.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Someone told be that someone in Zoom magizine had done it....evidently out handeled, out accelerated and out ran the equivilent R34 Skyline due to less weight and a better center of gravity....(I'm not sure about the center of gravity bit but hey....I cant find which edition Zoom mag it was...)...The VL has the same wheelbase as the Skyline so there is not a problem with the 4WD and 4WS there and the engine bay is larger so everything would have fitted in fairly well......

Heh.....however is Adelaide the V8's are making a bit of a comeback with a few VL/VH/VK V8 Twin turbos running around....ouch.....5 Litres of displacement, with twin intercooled turbos, full EFI setups.....mmmmmmm.....Making a Twin turbo V8 using the old Holden 304 is the easy bit, making a fast one is another thing......

However I should just stick to my RB30ESC (RB30E with a Toyota Supercharger on it  )


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

well the V8s r trying to make a comeback, after the beating they've copped from imports. 
i think for the V8 cars to be taken seriously, they've got to let the Skylines back into the supercar championship. then we will really have something to watch on telly instead of ford vs holden.
seriously though, do u think the V8 will pose a problem to a full-blown track Skyline?? i seriously doubt it.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

I have to agree with you on that one......if only we went back to group A rules.....


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

gtr33 said:


> *well the V8s r trying to make a comeback, after the beating they've copped from imports.
> i think for the V8 cars to be taken seriously, they've got to let the Skylines back into the supercar championship. then we will really have something to watch on telly instead of ford vs holden.
> seriously though, do u think the V8 will pose a problem to a full-blown track Skyline?? i seriously doubt it. *


i doubt a v12 cannot take out a full blown track skyline. i wanna see them dumb cadillac v16 crap race a full blown skyline.


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

lionel, if u'll notice i refer directly to the V8 and not V12, or 16, because in Australia, there is a race for them, and they banned the Skyline from the race because their got their arses kicked.
a V12 will almost definitely win a straight 6, but how much more displacement are we talking about?


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

well i dont know shit for australia. and who got their arses kicked???


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Yeah GTR33 is correct....They made a V8 only league.....But to be fair after the VL Commodore, the next model the VN, was a much heavier car as not suited to racing as the VL was (Hint: No group A VN...wasn't even considered)

Also Nissan only entered the two door versions of the Skyline....I wonder how the 4 Door Version (Or the station wagon....lol  ) would have faired? There was never any two door version of the Commodore (Except the latest version....) in that time period...

As I remember, The R31 GTS-R and the VL were evenly matched. Also when the early R32's GTR's came on the scene it was still quite close, untill Nissan got there act together and then suddenly the Skyline was untouchable......they tried to even stuff out by adding weight penalties to the R32 GTR, but it didn't work....the R32 GTR was a real beast! 

A pity was that the VL's could accept the R32 GTR's engine without any mods, but Nissan would have raised a holy hell if any raceing team attempted it. The chassis was up the task, but the old HEC 304 wasn't....Also a lack of 4WD and 4WS hampered the VL...


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

hey gtr33, arent the ferraris v12? skylines can kick their asses.


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

yea ferraris are V12, but the 360 modena featured in JGTC is not a V12.
the V12s would do better where the track would let them stretch their legs a little...in tighter circuits, the Skyline would be better.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

well i read bout them v12 ferraris on the track, it says that a gtr is able to give the v12 a run for it's money or maybe it'll get it's ass kicked, but then the 400r came out, and they say it can crush em.


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

who is this they and it?


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

aight, ima look for the shit, it's an internet site based on the skyline gtr34 in the 99, when they first came out, then they started talkin bout 400r's. soon as i find it, ill post it on this thread.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

People talking without any evidence.....*sigh*

The thing I hate is as soon as someone says that there is another car that kicks their favorite cars arse, they counter with their car can out handle the other car......not having a go, its just everybody on every forum talks like this.....

But to be fair the skyline is an exceptional car......  

I have all the ATCC races on tape but its a bit hard to post them on a forum!


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

yes i understand what you are saying nizmodore, but i read bout the shit, it's from a site, i dont have the evidence, but i feel you. just give me time, i know i have read abput skylines taking out v12's. i can't believe yall never thought so. in my opinion, (just the way i feel and some vids ive seen) v12's will have a run for it's money against a skyline anywhere. well if the skyline is finely tuned. *coughs* skyline's *cough* is better *cough cough*


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

yea but weren't u saying straight from the factory?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Yeah I know man, I belive you, but hey! 

Anyway whos to say 12cyl is better than 6cyl? What ever goes to hardest I say....anyway it 12cyl is probably a N/A engine.....must "feel" a lot better on the racetrack than a laggy turbo engine....Its not fair to compare a large capacity N/A engine to a Small capacity Turbo/Supercharger engine....its like comparing a gas turbine jet engine to a old piston engine.

Spoze the best reason why the Skyline is so good is not due to the RB Serries engines bet due to all the computer controlled torque sensing diffs, HICAS computer, and computer controlled suspension....put all those components into a car with a V12 (or V8 for that cace....I know one car that has a V8 that all those parts will go into....guess...lol  ) 

The skyline has a massive technology advantage over most other race cars (Say compare it to a Australian 5 litre V8 super car, drive line wise these cars are still running a similar suspension and gear train setup to the R30 Skyline of 20 years ago.....), and is loaded to the hilt with every type of technology......THATS why the Skyline is such a good car!

In the end comparing the Skyline to most world domestic racing leagues (eg Aus V8 supercars) is like comparing the lastest jet fighter to a old WW2 Piston engine aircraft (ike a CA-18)....technology will always rule....


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

damn right, technology will always rule, and skyline has it all.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

....and since I like the latest tecnology, I like the Skyline....


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

However some ppl I know are getting a little annoyed with the amount of skyline bits showing up in my car....lol


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

that's too bad, write loser on their foreheads when they are sleeping.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

True they say it either a Skyline or a Commodore, make your F**king mind up, so I go, "No its a Nizmodore" lol


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

lol and hence your name


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Heh, I think the Skyline (32,33,34) Dont look that good and the body (while being very well built) are a bit heavy....I prefer the old Holden VL body which is perfect coz I can put all the skyline bits (engine, gearbox, driveline, brakes etc) in it with no mods at all and it weighs less....The only problem is all the import people loath me....lol


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

hey now, the r33 is so damn beautiful, i cant get over it's beauty, however nothing beats the silvia s15, especially those sexy headlights. de goddess.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

I think the R31 GTS-R is the best looking.....oh well 

Oh and I say someone put S13 heatlights into a VL ....very....wier....but sorta good....


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

Nizmodore said:


> *Heh, I think the Skyline (32,33,34) Dont look that good and the body (while being very well built) are a bit heavy....I prefer the old Holden VL body which is perfect coz I can put all the skyline bits (engine, gearbox, driveline, brakes etc) in it with no mods at all and it weighs less....The only problem is all the import people loath me....lol *


heh heh

There's a guy on one of the rotor forums I go to that wants to put a 20B turbo into a '67 Mustang . . . I don't think _anybody_ would like him then, except the rotor guys of course!

J


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

No, the Rotor guys would hate him coz its a Mustang and the Mustang ppl would hate him coz its a Rotor!


----------

